# Halloween Music to build props by?



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok, I want to know if I am alone in this.. I want to know what music you listen to when you are working on props, not for your haunt. Is there a type of music that really gets your creativity flowing?


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Dark classical.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Nothing in particular, I just pop my ipod on the dock. Mostly it's full of my favorites:
Joanna Newsom
Tom Waits
Van Morrison
Beach House

And for some reason my ipod is obsessed with Tom Petty. I only have a few of his songs on it, but it always seems to want to play them.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I actually listen to one of my "Halloween Party" cds.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Nothing Halloween related, Smashing Pumpkins, Foo Fighters, Soundgarden and some bands other albums I have on my mp3.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

assuming the little monsters and biggest monster havent commandeered the TV (in which case its cartoons or cooking/travel shows) Ill put in monkey magik or other happy music.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

GhostTown said:


> Dark classical.


I agree, that gets me 'Gothic' if that can be an adjective for mood!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I agree, that gets me 'Gothic' if that can be an adjective for mood!



Did you see this thread? LINK


It's KILLER!


----------



## stickman6 (Nov 6, 2010)

Fantomas and Tom waits


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

GhostTown said:


> Did you see this thread? LINK
> 
> 
> It's KILLER!


 Thanks, just picked it up!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

stickman6 said:


> Fantomas and Tom waits




Oh, yes, as you see Tom Waits was on my list too I am so in love with that man it's ridiculous!


----------



## Deathbat (Aug 29, 2010)

I listen to "Broom With A View" by Kristen Lawrence, it is haunting and absolutely brilliant! She composes Halloween Carols... Have a listen on iTunes


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

~~~~~~~~~~


----------

